# Gorgeous Chestnuts...



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

I love sorrels and chestnuts. Very easy to see the built instead of the color  My favorite would be 4 white socks (which I love on any color including bays and buckskins) or no white at all on the legs. Hugo is very pretty!


----------



## Kay26 (Sep 28, 2010)

Thank you  He's abit of a pretty boy... avoids puddles, hates the rain and loves a good brush and pamper.


----------



## SaddleDragon (Sep 20, 2010)

Here is mine, Char. I favor solid bays, but I cant deny her.


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

I love my chestnut, but I'm lucky - he's got super unique (and goofy) facial markings.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

lol i had said the same thing when i was horse searching again. "im not going to buy a chestnut or sorrel" yet what do i buy, a chestnut lol. Her color isnt bad though, shes not that "plain" chestnut. SHe has like a coppery shimmer underneath which makes her color a deep vibrant red, but all the pictures i have dont really show that :? this is the best one i have. I really really really wish she was a roan, dun, black, grulla or buckskin, but until they come up with horse dying kits im stuck with chestnut.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

reining girl said:


> lol i had said the same thing when i was horse searching again. "im not going to buy a chestnut or sorrel" yet what do i buy, a chestnut lol. Her color isnt bad though, shes not that "plain" chestnut. SHe has like a coppery shimmer underneath which makes her color a deep vibrant red, but all the pictures i have dont really show that :? this is the best one i have. I really really really wish she was a roan, dun, black, grulla or buckskin, but until they come up with horse dying kits im stuck with chestnut.



LOL and my paint would be a buckskin or a bay roan... but alas he is a sorrel and white


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

I have a liver chestnut...haha kinda close:wink:


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

Pretty chesnuts guys! My first horse was a sorrel. I haven't had one since. He had that gold/shimmery shine in the sun too. Kay26, that last picture of him walking off makes his coat look gorgoues!

Carleen, I love your horses nose! Make him look so cute! 

I have never seen a liver chestnut, very interesting.


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

Reining girl, I swear I saw an ad on Craigslist in San Diego a few weeks back for a QH gelding, who had that fox racing type brand on his shoulder, but he also had another brand on his butt, though I'll be darned if I can remember what it was. In the picture, he was tied to a trailer, tacked up with a western saddle, and I believe that there was another black horse in the corner of the picture (got a bit in the side of the picture the person was trying to take of his horse lol.) Just had to mention it, because the brand is so cool looking. She's a cute horse. 
On a different note, I've never actually owned a chestnut horse, though I did ride one for a bit, and I love them with stockings, socks, and facial markings, I think that they look so flashy that way.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

I have never owned one but i hope to possibly buy this boy he is my current lease and i have known him for about 4yrs hes come a long way. Hes an 11yr old arabian gelding
this shows his color best
















and this pretty filly is a yearling arabian i absolutely love her color


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

dressagebelle. Cricket has lots of brothers and sisters so it wouldnt suprise me that there are some in cali. Her breeder is in oregon, but there doing a heard dispersal so there are several horses with the same brand for sale. I love her brand, coolest brand ever lol.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Ms. Flicka


----------



## Shalani (Jul 16, 2009)

Mahalima , I love her color


----------



## Kay26 (Sep 28, 2010)

woweee you guys have hightlighted my point, some gorgeous chestnuts out there clearly shown in all your pictures !! Keep 'em coming guys !


----------



## Lobelia Overhill (Nov 3, 2009)

Any excuse to show off my bhoy!!

7 y/o ISH gelding, 16.2hh...


----------



## Zora (Mar 18, 2010)

Your horse is gorgeous! 
Here is my 23 year old Quarter horse Pesky.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Sorrel/chestnut is one of my least favorite colors simply because that's pretty much all I had growing up. Now that I've had other colors for quite a few years, sorrels don't seem so bland to me. I still am not a fan of the orangey ones though, I prefer the deep rich reds.

This is Flash, my 27 year old QH.
(yep, he's ribby. We keep him that way for health reasons)









This is Jet, a guy that I broke to ride and then sold.









This is Bessie









And here's my favorite boy Rafe. Bessie is his mom.


----------



## aleciabanana (Jan 8, 2009)

Heres a few of my girl Savanna. : )


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

This is Rocket, I worked with him for a while, but he had to be sent home due to health reasons. Yeah, he wasn't good at having pictures taken of him.

















And Jazz, I love this horse.

















I have more chestnut horse pictures, but um... they would take up more than a page.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

I got a better picture of outlaw and missy


----------

